# Hobo hair dye



## Bedheadred (Aug 20, 2015)

So I thought I would share something that I just tried for the first time. I love dying my hair crazy colors and shit, but hair dye is a little pricey, not to mention full of chemically shit I don't like using. So I managed to dye my hair yesterday for just $1 using Unsweetened kool aid packets. There are a couple different ways you can go about this depending on what supplies you may or may not have. You can either 1) boil up some water, mix it with the kool aid packets in a plastic cup, and with your hair in a ponytail essentially dip it into the cup and let it soak for about 30 minutes. Then rinse it out. Or the way I did it was 2) mix kool aid with room temp water, and a little bit of conditioner just to make it more like a paste, use a paintbrush to put it on the parts of your hair you want colored, wrap it in tin foil, and let it sit for about 3 hours before rinsing it out. I usually only wash my hair about once a week or less since I have dreads so this dye should last about 2 months. It turned out pretty well! And obviously this would only work if your hair was already a light color, or else the dye won't stick. I used red and I love the way it looks. Yes my hair smells like kool aid, no I don't give a shit about that.


----------



## Tude (Aug 20, 2015)

Guy who rides the bus does this (I had to ask him) shaves the sides of his head and leaves the middle section - which is halfway down his back (mullet?) and BRILLIANT red. He's like 6'5" and you can really pick him out of the crowd!


----------



## Dmac (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a buddy who is a "dead head". He and his buddies used to make tye-dye t shirts (using cool aid) and sell them at the shows. made good money at it too. they had to leave a show early, cuz it was outside and it started to rain. the color was starting to run from the shirts they sold, so they ran before customers came back!


----------



## kaichulita (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice! I always heard you could do that, but I never saw anyone do it. I have blonde dreads now and am sick of using chemicals to dye my hair... I'm going to try to look into naturally dying my hair, but it's kind of hard when my color is naturally black.


----------



## Bedheadred (Aug 21, 2015)

kaichulita said:


> Nice! I always heard you could do that, but I never saw anyone do it. I have blonde dreads now and am sick of using chemicals to dye my hair... I'm going to try to look into naturally dying my hair, but it's kind of hard when my color is naturally black.


Look into henna dye. I've heard very good things about that, and no chemicals.


----------

